

Ask HN:Why it's hard to keep NPM running - kureikain

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m coming from PHP background. I&#x27;m not trying to troll, just try to understand technology stack of NPM.<p>Lately I read lots of new about NPM and its funding that is great.<p>But I recall sometime someone post a bill from RubyGem.<p>When I compare, and from what I hear about NodeJS, it shouldn&#x27;t too hard for NPM to scale.<p>So, can someone know what is the main different between RubyGem and NPM that makes NPM need lot of money to scale?<p>Thank you very much.
======
pedalpete
I think you may be getting confused about why NPM took investment. When they
say 'scale' (if that was the reason why they took investment), they may not
mean scale as in the cost to scale the technology, but rather the costs to
scale the business, hire more people to get more development to get more
customers, etc. etc. I'd be surprised if NPM has a huge hardware costs.

~~~
kureikain
Before that, it has a call for donation to power NPM infrastructure because of
lots of server cost and to help us increase. However, I think you are right
about that point.

My main concertn is that can NPM run like RubyGem, be maintained by a group of
volunteer. Again, NPM is great and I don't want to troll. I just really want
to understand what is the greatness of NPM that make it much better than
RubyGem and require much more human resouces to maintain and improve.

